# Lip Sync Battle – Sarah Hyland vs. DeAndre Jordan (4x)



## Musik (15 Feb. 2019)

​


----------



## tinymama21 (29 Juni 2020)

Another great Lip Sync Battle collection of photos


----------



## frank63 (29 Juni 2020)

Danke für sweet Sarah.


----------

